

The Negotiator - This man could save your life - hasslblad
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/aug/14/this-man-could-save-life

======
erikb
This kind of article sure is an interesting read. Who wouldn't want to know
how it is to earn a lot of money talking some people out of killing other
people? But I don't think it is the kind of story that belongs here on HN.
Neither is any useful information included that helps in tech or start-up
business (for example, how to negotiate, if you have just a little leverage
and the other one has a lot), nor can you verify any of the information given,
because the 'real' source is anonymous or doesn't even exist at all.

